# Uy uy uy llegan rumores en foros sobre los por ellas de alguna empresa Ibex con problemas en sus datos



## Janus (1 Feb 2022)

Se lee por ahí que al parecer se dice, barrunta, comenta, cotillea, presume, se chotea .... que alguna empresa Ibex 35 ha te ido tiene problemas en la continuidad normal de su negocio por problemas de índole tecnico.


----------



## Lemavos (1 Feb 2022)

En una sociedad sana el 90% del ibex 35 debería quebrar y que los que mueven sus hilos murieran ellos y sus hijos de un cáncer. 
Así para toda la economía financiera especulativa


----------



## Radikallibre (1 Feb 2022)

Sector? Macho, no has dado ninguna pista


----------



## LionelHutz (1 Feb 2022)

Santander


----------



## txusky_g (1 Feb 2022)

Janus dijo:


> Se lee por ahí que al parecer se dice, barrunta, comenta, cotillea, presume, se chotea .... que alguna empresa Ibex 35 ha te ido tiene problemas en la continuidad normal de su negocio por problemas de índole tecnico.



Esos rumores son de hackeo o de cagada de equipo técnico?


----------



## txusky_g (1 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Santander



No me darán esa alegría, con lo que me ha tangado a mí el Santander.


----------



## Ederto (1 Feb 2022)

Ya lo dudo. Al precio que está la carne picada de informático puedes tener a un ejército de picateclas dispuestos a corregir código en cero coma.

Por otra cosa igual, por problemas técnicos no. Eso es barato de resolver. Puede ser una putada de un par de días y ya.


----------



## txusky_g (1 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Ya lo dudo. Al precio que está la carne picada de informático puedes tener a un ejército de picateclas dispuestos a corregir código en cero coma.
> 
> Por otra cosa igual, por problemas técnicos no. Eso es barato de resolver. Puede ser una putada de un par de días y ya.



No habla de código sino de datos. 

Si el backup no consigue recuperar.......es el fín.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Esos rumores son de hackeo o de cagada de equipo técnico?



cagadona


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (1 Feb 2022)

Eres disléxico??


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Feb 2022)

Será la Caixa, que acaba de integrar los sistemas de Bankia.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asakopako (1 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente como te descuiden te quitan el puesto.


----------



## remerus (1 Feb 2022)

Con ver el titulo ya sabia que era la Botina desde que esta ella el banco santander es un puto desastre de gestion en todos los aspectos y los accionistas estan contentos devaluando la accion cada poca, ampliaciones de capital, pago de dividendos en acciones etc.


----------



## txusky_g (1 Feb 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Será la Caixa, que acaba de integrar los sistemas de Bankia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk



¿Otro Sabadell UK?


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Feb 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Será la Caixa, que acaba de integrar los sistemas de Bankia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk



Esta mañana alguien abrió un hilo diciendo que las apps de Caixabank estaban caídas.


----------



## txusky_g (1 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Esta mañana alguien abrió un hilo diciendo que las apps de Caixabank estaban caídas.



Pues entonces confirmamos otro Sabadell UK. Lo mismo han contratado a las mismas consultoras para hacer la misma cagada.


----------



## Ederto (1 Feb 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No habla de código sino de datos.
> 
> Si el backup no consigue recuperar.......es el fín.



El backup?? tú, que esta gente tiene varios backups en distintos servidores por todo el mundo, no te flipes. O ellos o nadie.


----------



## huyter (1 Feb 2022)

Pillamos sitio para enésimo bluff


----------



## Ederto (1 Feb 2022)

a ing también se le cayó el sistema hace unos añitos, un par de días si no recuerdo mal, y aquí siguen.


----------



## Jake el perro (1 Feb 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Será la Caixa, que acaba de integrar los sistemas de Bankia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk



Mi mujer ha hecho parte de la integración y me dice que ellos no.


----------



## poppom (1 Feb 2022)

Pertenecer al paquibex es un problema en sí mismo


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (1 Feb 2022)

Creo que ha sido el Windows


----------



## txusky_g (1 Feb 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Mi mujer ha hecho parte de la integración y me dice que ellos no.



Merdé, casi lo teníamos.


----------



## DEREC (1 Feb 2022)

NO seas attention whore y dilo ya jode.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (1 Feb 2022)

Janus dijo:


> Se lee por ahí que al parecer se dice, barrunta, comenta, cotillea, presume, se chotea .... que alguna empresa Ibex 35 ha te ido tiene problemas en la continuidad normal de su negocio por problemas de índole tecnico.



Suena a lo de deloitte con caja mandril . 
Menuda la que se lio , con vicepresidente del Gobierno de España cabecita al coche de la GC. y todo .


----------



## will.travers (1 Feb 2022)

Naturgy, soy cliente y la propia app muestra un aviso diciendo que están teniendo problemas de acceso a sus sistemas y que no pueden atender como querrían por los canales habituales (teléfono, tiendas, redes sociales)

No hay que ser muy avispado para leer entre líneas que están jodidos a nivel informático, veremos hasta donde llega el desastre.


----------



## Hombredepaja (1 Feb 2022)

Será Naturgy, que tienen la web de clientes de la comercializadora regulada y de la distribuidora UF caídas desde hace por lo menos cuatro días...


----------



## EL BRAYAN (1 Feb 2022)

Aquí no quiebra nada,coño. Al gobierno y a los reguladores se la suda todo y el cliente traga como un pepe.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (1 Feb 2022)

Pues ya sabeís a ponerse en corto ...


----------



## cerilloprieto (1 Feb 2022)

Cuando leo algunos hilos, me cuestiono si sé castellano, o que algunos sois cada vez más subnormales, o que os drogáis al entrar al foro.
¿De qué generación sois los que escribís tal basura?


----------



## Felson (1 Feb 2022)

Hace no mucho se colgó el equipo informático de un banco (cosa que es normal que ocurra en cualquier sistema informático, que en algún momento puede tener un problema). Lo lamentable es que en ese momento fue comprobar que no sabían rellenar una factura, un recibo o una letra, cosa a la que estaban obligados en caso de fallo informático. Se habla de analfabetos digitales, pero pocas veces se habla de analfabetos de verdad, aunque sean digitales.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (1 Feb 2022)

que te pasa en la boca?


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2022)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Será Naturgy, que tienen la web de clientes de la comercializadora regulada y de la distribuidora UF caídas desde hace por lo menos cuatro días...



no me habían dicho el nombre y sí el sector. Puede ser.

cuatro días?


----------



## Panic Crash (1 Feb 2022)

Janus dijo:


> Cuatro días?



O incluso más. Yo llevo si no recuerdo mal intentando acceder por web y app al área de clientes al menos desde el Jueves pasado y ya entonces no pude. Se muestran los mensajes que dicen, incluso al punto que parece que no les funcionan tampoco los sistemas internos (ni la atención telefónica).

Si uno busca referencias a Naturgy en twitter ve que no sólo afecta al negocio / web / operaciones en España, sino también en sus tenderetes de América.

El cipote que deben tener montado es fino filipino.

Que yo haya visto, no ha trascendido noticia en medios, pero claro, a ver qué periodista con nómina le echa arrestos y levanta la liebre del caos en el chiringuito del señor Fainé, a sabiendas que es una de las empresas que más pubilicidad coloca en los medios.


----------



## juanfer (1 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> a ing también se le cayó el sistema hace unos añitos, un par de días si no recuerdo mal, y aquí siguen.



Ing les cae los sistemas todos los meses a principio y final de mes.


----------



## Ederto (1 Feb 2022)

juanfer dijo:


> Ing les cae los sistemas todos los meses a principio y final de mes.



Y ahí siguen, recordándonos en sus anuncios cada dos por tres que son más serios que los demás porque son holandeses.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2022)

Panic Crash dijo:


> O incluso más. Yo llevo si no recuerdo mal intentando acceder por web y app al área de clientes al menos desde el Jueves pasado y ya entonces no pude. Se muestran los mensajes que dicen, incluso al punto que parece que no les funcionan tampoco los sistemas internos (ni la atención telefónica).
> 
> Si uno busca referencias a Naturgy en twitter ve que no sólo afecta al negocio / web / operaciones en España, sino también en sus tenderetes de América.
> 
> ...



coño


----------



## wolfy (1 Feb 2022)

juanfer dijo:


> Ing les cae los sistemas todos los meses a principio y final de mes.



No son caidas, son labores de mantenimiento.

Te permiten acceder a tus cuentas, pero no operar con ellas.


----------



## MatrixAdyacente (1 Feb 2022)

Yo voto por Naturgy


----------



## txusky_g (1 Feb 2022)

Pues cuatro días es mucho tiempo. Lo tienen que estar pasando muy mal los técnicos.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (2 Feb 2022)

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (2 Feb 2022)

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EL BRAYAN (2 Feb 2022)

Eso sí ,las facturas las recibiréis puntualmente,que para eso nunca hay “fallos”.


----------



## [_+-+_] (2 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> El backup?? tú, que esta gente tiene varios backups en distintos servidores por todo el mundo, no te flipes. O ellos o nadie.



jejejeje....


----------



## pirivi-parava (2 Feb 2022)

Telefónica, se les ha corrompido el worperfes


----------



## AssGaper (2 Feb 2022)

Naturgy la han rebentado unos hackers con algun virus criptográfico de esos. Llvan varios dias asi.
El que acceda al portal proveedores le dara error de página.
Trabajadores de mi empresa que tratan con operadores que trabajan con ellos y han de volcar datos en su sistema no pueden.


----------



## Gotthard (2 Feb 2022)

En fin amiguitos, y estas son las cosas que pasan cuando contratas la seguridad informatica a una empresa grande, que a su vez contrata a una empresa mediana, que subcontrata a una empresa pequeña que tras no encontrar a nadie en Infojobs que curre por un mendrugo de pan te pone de operador de seguridad informatica al sobrino de la mujer del dueño que es mu listo y mu apañao cobrando el minimo interprofesional y sabe mucho de ordenadores.

No podia de saberse, de manual.


----------



## The Hellion (2 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Y ahí siguen, recordándonos en sus anuncios cada dos por tres que son más serios que los demás porque son holandeses.



No hace falta decir más, ahí están los Flodder para demostrarlo.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (2 Feb 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> No hace falta decir más, ahí están los Flodder para demostrarlo.



como estaba la rubia me cago en mi vida


----------



## Javier de Carglass (2 Feb 2022)

Naturgy tiene problemas tecnicos desde el Viernes y no pueden consultar la base de datos.
Caixabank tiene problemas informaticos también y van relentizados sus servicios.


----------



## Albertini (2 Feb 2022)

Me mosquea bastante lo de Naturgy, no me habría dado cuenta de no ser porque cambie del mercado regulado al mercado libre y me tiene que llegar la factura, pero imposible entrar en el área de clientes.


----------



## R_Madrid (2 Feb 2022)

Se viene ciberpollon made in spain?


----------



## Orooo (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (2 Feb 2022)

Naturgy tiene el IT dividido Madrid-Barcelona y sus equipos de trabajo son islas con poca relación entre sí. Mucha burocracia y poca efectividad.


Osea, que aparte del marrón que tengan, su forma de organizarse va a hacer aún más difícil la solución.


----------



## Artorias (2 Feb 2022)

Janus dijo:


> Se lee por ahí que al parecer se dice, barrunta, comenta, cotillea, presume, se chotea .... que alguna empresa Ibex 35 ha te ido tiene problemas en la continuidad normal de su negocio por problemas de índole tecnico.



Aprende a expresarte bien antes de participar en un foro, paleto.


----------



## Chuchus (2 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> En fin amiguitos, y estas son las cosas que pasan cuando contratas la seguridad informatica a una empresa grande, que a su vez contrata a una empresa mediana, que subcontrata a una empresa pequeña que tras no encontrar a nadie en Infojobs que curre por un mendrugo de pan te pone de operador de seguridad informatica al sobrino de la mujer del dueño que es mu listo y mu apañao cobrando el minimo interprofesional y sabe mucho de ordenadores.
> 
> No podia de saberse, de manual.



España, literalmente


----------



## srburbujarra (2 Feb 2022)

Naturgy lleva con todo el sistema caido desde el jueves pasado, brutal.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (2 Feb 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> En una sociedad sana el 90% del ibex 35 debería quebrar y que los que mueven sus hilos murieran ellos y sus hijos de un cáncer.
> Así para toda la economía financiera especulativa



Y esto es la bazofia izquierdista, señores.


----------



## Discordante (2 Feb 2022)

Si te descuidas el silencio informativo es algo regulado por el gobierno. En plan: no dar alas a los hackers terroristas dando informacion publica que los anime/envalentone con "efecto llamada" (en esto si existe efecto llamada, en otras cosas nooo).

Seguramente sea otro ataque ransom. Primero estarian viendo si pueden recuperar los datos y volver a cierta normalidad y pasados unos dias, sin conseguir nada, tocaria pagar el rescate. Obviamente taparlo todo es de vital interes para la compañia y seguramente tambien para las AAPP.

De todos modos esto es algo que esta a la orden del dia. Si buscais en google " (compañias/administraciones) problemas informaticos" teneis una noticia de problemas serios cada meses desde hace unos años. Si no es naturgy es Endesa, si no es Iberdrola, si no es cierta administracion, o cierto banco.

La pobreza y mediocridad del pais tambien se ve en estas cosas. Sistemas decadentes que fallan y tienen multitud de vulnerabilidades, sin gente capacitada ni conocimientos para afrontarlo. Y esto va a empezar a ocurrir no solo con la informatica si no tambien con la ingenieria. En poco tiempo habra problemas tecnicos fisicos serios. Las redes electricas ya han empezado a sufrirlos puntualmente. Las redes de distribucion de agua y gas necesitan de media el doble de tiempo/recursos de lo normal para renovarse/repararse.

Es un proceso lento y gradual pero llevamos ya bastante tiempo metidos en el. Los hackers rusos o chinos o los ataques de los incels o alt-right para desestabilizar no son mas que cortinas de humo. Esos siempre han existido y siempre han sido iguales. No es que hayan aumentado o mejorado. Es occidente quien esta en decadencia y no tiene la capacidad humana que tenia hace apenas 2-3 decadas y ahora se le cuelan todos.

Educacion idiotizadora de bajo nivel y el 80% de los universitarios en carreras de pinta y colorea. Las supuestas mentes mas brillantes, que no han sido puesta a prueba jamas por los modernos sistemas educativos y estan anquilosadas, se dedican a estudiar estupideces como los generos no binarios, el machismo en las señales de trafico, como reducir el stress de quienes no consiguen hacer la postura del perro en yoga, como pintar de arcoiris el cielo para hacerlo inclusivo o como identificar la pobreza energetica de los niños de 2 años y programas para redistribuir el oxigeno inhalado por la gente con pulmones de mayor capacidad.

Cuando los expertos y maestros hace ya 1 siglo decian que el socialismo (minimo comun divisor) provoca miseria e involucion nadie parece entender que esa es una de las manifestaciones. Recursos dedicados a cosas improductivas, malgastados y destruidos cuando hay necesidades mucho mas reales y urgentes sin atender.


----------



## Gothaus (2 Feb 2022)

Efectivamente, la página de internet de *Naturgy* está caída. En nuestra empresa tenemos un centro con Naturgy y la última factura que nos emitió fue en septiembre, pero la facturación de *junio*. Y las facturas anteriores también con fechas de facturación irregulares. Y no nos ha vuelto a emitir nada más desde entonces. Me pregunto si estará relacionado y han estado perdiendo recaudación por un tubo.


----------



## George Orwell (2 Feb 2022)

¿Ana Putricia Botín dejando el banco en la mierda más absoluta? No te creo... ¿Con lo feminista y activista que es? No puede ser, imposible...


----------



## George Orwell (2 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Si te descuidas el silencio informativo es algo regulado por el gobierno. En plan: no dar alas a los hackers terroristas dando informacion publica que los anime/envalentone con "efecto llamada" (en esto si existe efecto llamada, en otras cosas nooo).
> 
> Seguramente sea otro ataque ransom. Primero estarian viendo si pueden recuperar los datos y volver a cierta normalidad y pasados unos dias, sin conseguir nada, tocaria pagar el rescate. Obviamente taparlo todo es de vital interes para la compañia y seguramente tambien para las AAPP.
> 
> ...



Eso que comentas ya ha pasado en varias grandes empresas españolas y europeas. Todo convenientemente tapado por la prensa que te recuerda insistentemente lo importante que es que te vacunes y mantengas la mascarilla bien ajustada a la boca.


----------



## entropico (2 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Ya lo dudo. Al precio que está la carne picada de informático puedes tener a un ejército de picateclas dispuestos a corregir código en cero coma.
> 
> Por otra cosa igual, por problemas técnicos no. Eso es barato de resolver. Puede ser una putada de un par de días y ya.



Necesitas pocos y bien tratados en vez de muchos y malos.


----------



## entropico (2 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> El backup?? tú, que esta gente tiene varios backups en distintos servidores por todo el mundo, no te flipes. O ellos o nadie.



Nope, esto lo tienen delegado en las consultoras con alta rotacion de personal sin formar. Ellos dicen (creen) que gestionar sus datos no forma parte de su core bisnes


----------



## ajmens (2 Feb 2022)

Naturgy controla el 50% del unico gaseoducto que nos queda operativo, casualidad?


----------



## Franchi (2 Feb 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> *nio*. Y las facturas anteriores también con fechas de facturación irregulares. Y no nos ha vuelto a emitir nada más desde entonces. Me pregunto si estará relacionado y han estado perdiendo recaudación por un tubo.





Gothaus dijo:


> Efectivamente, la página de internet de *Naturgy* está caída. En nuestra empresa tenemos un centro con Naturgy y la última factura que nos emitió fue en septiembre, pero la facturación de *junio*. Y las facturas anteriores también con fechas de facturación irregulares. Y no nos ha vuelto a emitir nada más desde entonces. Me pregunto si estará relacionado y han estado perdiendo recaudación por un tubo.



A mi no me mandan la factura ya casi desde hace un año.... ¡Es un detalle la verdad por parte de Rusia!


----------



## Gothaus (2 Feb 2022)

Franchi dijo:


> A mi no me mandan la factura ya casi desde hace un año.... ¡Es un detalle la verdad por parte de Rusia!



Pues vaya ahorrando para cuando se lo manden todo junto. La hostia va a ser épica.


----------



## Franchi (2 Feb 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Pues vaya ahorrando para cuando se lo manden todo junto. La hostia va a ser épica.



Tengo conocidos que les llegó en Diciembre despues de 6 meses y lo primero que hicieron fue negociar fraccionamiento, que por supuesto como quieren tapar toda esta mierda, los conceden sin mucho problema.


----------



## 34Pepe (2 Feb 2022)

Pues el día que conecten a los vacunados a la red ya nos podemos despedir 

España 4.0


----------



## ciudadlibre (2 Feb 2022)

putin dandonos un aviso por mandarle la fragoneta blas de lezo?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Feb 2022)

Janus dijo:


> Se lee por ahí que al parecer se dice, barrunta, comenta, cotillea, presume, se chotea .... que alguna empresa Ibex 35 ha te ido tiene problemas en la continuidad normal de su negocio por problemas de índole tecnico.



Da alguna pistilla tron.

BBVA ajustando activos al nuevo valor de la pacolira turca?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (2 Feb 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Naturgy tiene el IT dividido Madrid-Barcelona y sus equipos de trabajo son islas con poca relación entre sí. Mucha burocracia y poca efectividad.
> 
> 
> Osea, que aparte del marrón que tengan, su forma de organizarse va a hacer aún más difícil la solución.



Esto no se lleva así, harán un equipo que se encargue de todo que estará centralizado o en Madrid o Barcelona y que no van a dormir en días


----------



## roquerol (2 Feb 2022)

Mis plegarias para los técnicos que estarán sufriendo esto.


----------



## normcore (2 Feb 2022)

Parece ser que la Agencia Tributaria ha cambiado el método de verificación de los NIF y no se pueden realizar muchas operaciones

Enviado desde mi CPH2127 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Teuro (2 Feb 2022)

Supongo que tendrán copia de seguridad del Access que tienen como base de datos.


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Feb 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Supongo que tendrán copia de seguridad del Access que tienen como base de datos.



En diskettes de 5.25"


----------



## Lemavos (2 Feb 2022)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> Y esto es la bazofia izquierdista, señores.



Tu madre si es bazofia


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Feb 2022)

"sobre los por ellas de".

Más analfabetos abriendo hilos en el foro.

Debería hacerse una prueba de escritura antes, no de registrarse en un foro, sino de optar a una conexión a Internet.


----------



## jorobachov (2 Feb 2022)

Es nutritivo a tope


----------



## bk001 (2 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> "sobre los por ellas de".
> 
> Más analfabetos abriendo hilos en el foro.
> 
> Debería hacerse una prueba de escritura antes, no de registrarse en un foro, sino de optar a una conexión a Internet.



Se supone que es una especie de acertijo o pista. Unas comillas si que se echan en falta.


----------



## BHAN83 (2 Feb 2022)

Janus dijo:


> Se lee por ahí que al parecer se dice, barrunta, comenta, cotillea, presume, se chotea .... que alguna empresa Ibex 35 ha te ido tiene problemas en la continuidad normal de su negocio por problemas de índole tecnico.



Si dijera que me importa una puta mierda estaria exagerando mucho.


----------



## Vientosolar (2 Feb 2022)

¿Se sabe si tenían a este individuo contratado en nómina a cargo de los sistemas informáticos?


----------



## rohirrim (2 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Si te descuidas el silencio informativo es algo regulado por el gobierno. En plan: no dar alas a los hackers terroristas dando informacion publica que los anime/envalentone con "efecto llamada" (en esto si existe efecto llamada, en otras cosas nooo).
> 
> Seguramente sea otro ataque ransom. Primero estarian viendo si pueden recuperar los datos y volver a cierta normalidad y pasados unos dias, sin conseguir nada, tocaria pagar el rescate. Obviamente taparlo todo es de vital interes para la compañia y seguramente tambien para las AAPP.
> 
> ...



las propias empresas privadas que venden las soluciones, son las que incentivan, sino provocan directamente, esos ataques ransonware


----------



## Risitas (2 Feb 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Naturgy la han rebentado unos hackers con algun virus criptográfico de esos. Llvan varios dias asi.
> El que acceda al portal proveedores le dara error de página.
> Trabajadores de mi empresa que tratan con operadores que trabajan con ellos y han de volcar datos en su sistema no pueden.



Eso si que ya seria raro que fuera un criptoware, que afectase tambien a sus webs.

A no ser que lo tengan todo en un servidor centralizado y el ramsomware afectase tambien a las maquinas virtuales.


----------



## Risitas (2 Feb 2022)

entropico dijo:


> Nope, esto lo tienen delegado en las consultoras con alta rotacion de personal sin formar. Ellos dicen (creen) que gestionar sus datos no forma parte de su core bisnes



Nada nuevo, de toda la vida.


----------



## Guano For Life (2 Feb 2022)

Charo/langosta ha vuelto a abrir un email que decía que le había tocado un viaje a Cancún con todo pagado.

Pondrán a un montón de picateclas a intentar solucionar el problema, pagándoles una mierda; y todos ellos cagándose en la puta madre de la Charo o el langosto de turno que cobran en un mes lo que ellos en 4-6 meses.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (2 Feb 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Charo/langosta ha vuelto a abrir un email que decía que le había tocado un viaje a Cancún con todo pagado.
> 
> Pondrán a un montón de picateclas a intentar solucionar el problema, pagándoles una mierda; y todos ellos cagándose en la puta madre de la Charo o el langosto de turno que cobran en un mes lo que ellos en 4-6 meses.



les saldria mejor dedicarse ellos mismos a las criptoestafas y al ramonware....


----------



## jonathanfr (2 Feb 2022)

Sobre lo de Naturgy, no os hagáis pajas mentales con ransomwares y pollas... ha sido algo más simple: Un manco estaba haciendo un cambio de discos y se ha zumbado la cabina sin querer, dejando de dar servicio el CPD principal. El problema es que el Disaster Recovery no debía estar ni testeado y ahí están peleándose. Desde el Viernes que llevan así.

Siento decepcionaros con respecto a algunas películas que he leído por aquí.


----------



## Hamtel (2 Feb 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Charo/langosta ha vuelto a abrir un email que decía que le había tocado un viaje a Cancún con todo pagado.
> 
> Pondrán a un montón de picateclas a intentar solucionar el problema, pagándoles una mierda; y todos ellos cagándose en la puta madre de la Charo o el langosto de turno que cobran en un mes lo que ellos en 4-6 meses.



Siempre es igual. No se fijan en la dirección de correo, sólo en el encabezamiento y a pinchar.


----------



## entropico (2 Feb 2022)

jonathanfr dijo:


> Sobre lo de Naturgy, no os hagáis pajas mentales con ransomwares y pollas... ha sido algo más simple: Un manco estaba haciendo un cambio de discos y se ha zumbado la cabina sin querer, dejando de dar servicio el CPD principal. El problema es que el Disaster Revocery no debía estar ni testeado y ahí están peleándose. Desde el Viernes que llevan así.
> 
> Siento decepcionaros con respecto a algunas películas que he leído por aquí.



Pues lo que decia... subcontratacion de los datos que necesita tu negocio para funcionar, a una consultora lider en su sector, con personal mas quemado que el palo de un churrero y que trabaja sin cobrar, usando las best-practices del sector.

Un plan paco-perfecto


----------



## Hombredepaja (2 Feb 2022)

jonathanfr dijo:


> Sobre lo de Naturgy, no os hagáis pajas mentales con ransomwares y pollas... ha sido algo más simple: Un manco estaba haciendo un cambio de discos y se ha zumbado la cabina sin querer, dejando de dar servicio el CPD principal. El problema es que el Disaster Recovery no debía estar ni testeado y ahí están peleándose. Desde el Viernes que llevan así.
> 
> Siento decepcionaros con respecto a algunas películas que he leído por aquí.



Si ha sucedido lo que tu comentas me parece increíble que cinco días después todavía no esté recuperado el servicio...


----------



## Viviendo Digno (2 Feb 2022)

jonathanfr dijo:


> Sobre lo de Naturgy, no os hagáis pajas mentales con ransomwares y pollas... ha sido algo más simple: Un manco estaba haciendo un cambio de discos y se ha zumbado la cabina sin querer, dejando de dar servicio el CPD principal. El problema es que el Disaster Recovery no debía estar ni testeado y ahí están peleándose. Desde el Viernes que llevan así.
> 
> Siento decepcionaros con respecto a algunas películas que he leído por aquí.



Puede vd traducir "zumbado la cabina"?


----------



## Hombredepaja (2 Feb 2022)

La web de clientes de Comercializadoraregulada vuelve a estar operativa, la de Union Fenosa distribución continua caida.


----------



## jlmmin37 (2 Feb 2022)

¡Ha sido Putin!


----------



## ventxema (3 Feb 2022)

jonathanfr dijo:


> Sobre lo de Naturgy, no os hagáis pajas mentales con ransomwares y pollas... ha sido algo más simple: Un manco estaba haciendo un cambio de discos y se ha zumbado la cabina sin querer, dejando de dar servicio el CPD principal. El problema es que el Disaster Recovery no debía estar ni testeado y ahí están peleándose. Desde el Viernes que llevan así.
> 
> Siento decepcionaros con respecto a algunas películas que he leído por aquí.



Joder, si tienes razón eso que cuentas es brutal.


----------



## Janus (3 Feb 2022)

noticias en la prensa


----------



## entropico (3 Feb 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Puede vd traducir "zumbado la cabina"?



Lo hago yo encantado:

* Manayer: Esto es muy importante, tiene que estar para el lunes, el cliente está muy enfadado
* Tesnico: Es imposible prepaparlo para esta misma noche del viernes, se necesita mas tiempo. Naide nace sabiendolo todo.
* Manayer: Esto tiene que estar hoy y no admite discusion porque son las fechas acordadas con dirección. Si no puede estar hoy es culpa tuya que no vales, en el excel está todo claro.
* Tesnico: Aumentando dosis de adderall...


----------



## Guillotin (3 Feb 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Eso sí ,las facturas las recibiréis puntualmente,que para eso nunca hay “fallos”.



Sobre todo con las putas estimaciones de 700 euros u 800, nunca fallan.


----------



## Guillotin (3 Feb 2022)

¡Son los hakers rusos dispuestos a destruir España!


----------



## ajmens (3 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> ¡Son los hakers rusos dispuestos a destruir España!



Pues creo que no que han sido los de EEUU para presionar que le pasemos gas a marruecos...








España reabre el gaseoducto del Magreb para que Marruecos pueda abastecerse


El Gobierno de España abre la mano y permitirá que Marruecos use el gasoducto Magreb-Europa, cerrado desde el mes de noviembre. El país europeo accede a esta petición para que Marruecos pueda garantizar la seguridad de su suministro y hacer frente a la crisis de energética que puede desencadenar...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 Feb 2022)

jonathanfr dijo:


> Sobre lo de Naturgy, no os hagáis pajas mentales con ransomwares y pollas... ha sido algo más simple: Un manco estaba haciendo un cambio de discos y se ha zumbado la cabina sin querer, dejando de dar servicio el CPD principal. El problema es que el Disaster Recovery no debía estar ni testeado y ahí están peleándose. Desde el Viernes que llevan así.
> 
> Siento decepcionaros con respecto a algunas películas que he leído por aquí.



ignoro si es verdad

pero sí os confirmo que un solo cablecito de red en un router digamos "neurálgico" de una empresa eléctrica del ibex o similar, si se desconecta se lía pardiiiiiiisima

esas conexiones son muy delicadas y requieren un control enorme cuando se hacen cambios o mantenimiento


----------



## Albertini (3 Feb 2022)

jonathanfr dijo:


> Sobre lo de Naturgy, no os hagáis pajas mentales con ransomwares y pollas... ha sido algo más simple: Un manco estaba haciendo un cambio de discos y se ha zumbado la cabina sin querer, dejando de dar servicio el CPD principal. El problema es que el Disaster Recovery no debía estar ni testeado y ahí están peleándose. Desde el Viernes que llevan así.
> 
> Siento decepcionaros con respecto a algunas películas que he leído por aquí.



No tenía la cabina ningún tipo de Raid?


----------



## Janus (4 Feb 2022)

Ya viernes.


----------

